# Strange clear liquid coming out of anus and leaky gas!



## themightyblues

Hey everyone, well i've had this problem for almost a year now and its ruining my life. I've been to 5 normal doctors, 2 gastroenterolgists and they just say that im a normal person and ive got no problems. I suffer from anal sweat, chronic gas, bloating, cramps, anal leakage, diarrhoe and others. Basically when I sit down or stand up my ass gets really sweaty no matter what I do, it happens on cold days aswell. When it feels sweaty, it feels sweaty around my whole anal area but then when I pull my underwear down it doesnt feel sweaty around the whole bum. It only feels sweaty inside and I notice that a small circle of clear liquid is present in that area of the underwear. It also smells horrible, in mornings I get anal leakage and I have a feeling I get leaky gas aswell as I have been told that I stink various times. So if you know the cause or cure of anal sweat, anal leakage and leaky gas please let me know. Sorry I couldn't do paragraphs i'm on my ipod..


----------



## BQ

Did those Dr's do any testing? If so.. which tests did they do?


----------



## Kathleen M.

The leakage sounds like mucus and it can pick up smelly compounds from in there.One option for that is panty liners and change them out, I know that isn't that helpful. Some people seem to find antihistamines can also reduce the mucus down below like it does in your nose. Seeing if you can reduce the things that seem to irritate the gut can reduce mucus as it is a general response "I'm not happy" response. Everyone always makes some, but "I'm not happy" means more than usual. There is a summary thread pinned at the top of the forum for leaky gas ideas, you might check that out.


----------



## centraleurope01

Yeah this is what we all on here have been suffering from . Leaky gas . Try Panax ginseng exactrum ( u can use capsules as well , but exactrum seems to work better for me ) and take Buscopan too (2 *1) .These might help . Get better !


----------



## themightyblues

@BQ I've done a stool test, blood test and i'm doing 2 breath tests in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Silent

BQ this basically describes LG/FBO to a T. I've had it since 2001. There is no doctor who will believe you. There is no medical literature studies or anything else.I have had every test done known to man. They all come out "normal".What we are dealing with is something new and unknown in medicine. There isn't a test for it.


----------

